# China's Second Largest Island------Hainan Island



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Isn't Taiwan the largest island of China? At least as I know, Taiwan is not a separate country (may be a separate political entity from Chinese central administration). By the way, nice pics of the charming island.


----------



## Rkhan (Jun 22, 2005)

i really loved these pics. its really beautiful. would love to go here. the resort was just mind blowing. not the best i've seen but its right up there.


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Hidden Dragon said:


> Taiwan!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hahahaha


Taiwan is the other China. We're talking about the PRC's largest island, not Greater China's. :bash:

"What's Britain's second largest island?"
"Ireland! Hahahahaha"

That is what you sound like.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Jue said:


> Taiwan is the other China. We're talking about the PRC's largest island, not Greater China's. :bash:
> 
> "What's Britain's second largest island?"
> "Ireland! Hahahahaha"
> ...


Read the title again. :bash: :weirdo:


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Jue said:


> Taiwan is the other China. We're talking about the PRC's largest island, not Greater China's. :bash:
> 
> "What's Britain's second largest island?"
> "Ireland! Hahahahaha"
> ...


Ireland is a Country,but Taiwan is not.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Jue said:


> Taiwan is the other China. We're talking about the PRC's largest island, not Greater China's. :bash:
> 
> "What's Britain's second largest island?"
> "Ireland! Hahahahaha"
> ...


who told you there are two Chinas???


----------



## bolyerly (Dec 17, 2005)

Jue said:


> Taiwan is the other China. We're talking about the PRC's largest island, not Greater China's. :bash:
> 
> "What's Britain's second largest island?"
> "Ireland! Hahahahaha"
> ...


Ireland is different,Irish is native in Ireland,and Irish is another race,differeent from England,but 90% Taiwan people are from mainland,we're both Han,speak same language.We separated just becasue Taiwan is a capitalism area while mainland is socialism,just like West and East Germany.
But now Taiwan want to separate from China,they don't admit that they are Chinese.Image people from West or East Germany people say they're not German.


----------



## bolyerly (Dec 17, 2005)

Before 1949,it is ROC(Republic of China) period,the capital is Nanjing,this is the old government architecture in Nanjing.


















Then CCP won the civil war and founded PRC,moved capital to Beijing.The loser,KMT,moved to Taiwan.When CCP was ready for going to Taiwan,Korean war broken out,then US navy came to Taiwan strait.


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

I'd be inclined to interpret "China" as Greater China, because this is the word that immediately implies the Chinese history, culture and the Chinese root. People's Republic of China is the word reserved for the political entity of mainland China, while Republic of China is the de facto regime in Taiwan.

China's largest island is Taiwan. No political hair-splitting here.


----------



## Donovan (Dec 19, 2005)

I didn't know Hainan Island was that beautiful, it seems to be more beautiful than Macau Island.


----------



## bolyerly (Dec 17, 2005)

>


That is good,I don't know Hainan has that.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

mopc said:


> Taiwan is a separate country (called the Republic of China) with fully independent government and *embassies all over the world*.


*really?*


----------



## Pangu (Apr 20, 2004)

mopc said:


> Hahahahaah the title of the thread is way too politically charged to be ignored. Like it or not, Taiwan is a separate country (called the Republic of China) with fully independent government and embassies all over the world. The only thing linking it with China is the past, and common heritage.
> 
> So Hainan is China´s largest island. Taiwan is not China anymore, maybe they will return again.


Republic of China is still "China". When speaking politically, we should never equate "China" with the People's Republic of China.



Handsome said:


> *really?*


Yes, the ROC does have "representative offices" around the world. In fact, my father worked for one. However, they're not called "embassies" as they are not really "official", but they offer the same services as any other embassy.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful.


----------



## kocovic (Nov 12, 2005)

Taiwan is not a country, it's a breakaway province of the People's Republic of China. 
It's just now a seperate political entity independent from the PRC.


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

Beautiful place.I am not sure but i think miss world makes the event there.


----------



## fk310 (Sep 11, 2003)

Hainan is China's "Hawaii". It is a beautiful tropical paradise. I am glad they are finally making full use of its tourism potential. All these pictures remind me of how vast and great China is. There are so many different climates, regions, cultures that make up China. 

Taiwan is a different political entity than the Mainland, but Taiwan is a part of China. China is much more than just the PRC. China is a civilization and a nation. Taiwan is part of it.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

bolyerly said:


> Ireland is different,Irish is native in Ireland,and Irish is another race,differeent from England,but 90% Taiwan people are from mainland,we're both Han,speak same language.


First of all England is not an island nor a nation state. Britain is the island and state and millions of its inhabitants are Celtic with the same ethnicity as the Irish. Also Ireland speaks English - the same langauge as Britain. Also part of Ireland remains part of the United Kingdom. I know I'm being anal but I just can't read this post without correcting. 

Anyway Hainan Island looks very pretty and is reknowned for prostitution.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

kocovic said:


> Taiwan is not a country, it's a breakaway province of the People's Republic of China.
> It's just now a seperate political entity independent from the PRC.


That's because of that warmongering spirit that I can't stand Chinese people. If only the commies had never taken over the country....

Why do you care so much ? China is so huge, why such a small island as Taiwan is so important for you ? You've swallowed too much propaganda at school. Get over it.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

^ Get over it by yourself that Taiwan is a part of China. It is not just a small island, will you tell the US to seperate Hawaii from the mainland US? It is even smaller than Taiwan. Anyway, it is not a political thread, please make it clear.

Taiwan is always a part of China. No matter in history, present or future.

Hainan Island/Province is very beautiful, funny that I haven't been there although I have been to most of the places in China.


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

身兼国民党主席的台北市长马英九，日前接受美国《新闻周刊》国际版专访时回应有关两岸统一时间表的问题，他表示，国民党终极的目标是统一，但目前时机尚未成熟。 

据了解，马英九就两岸关系发展，及台湾民主政治等问题表示看法。马英九指出，民进党受限于他们的意识形态，必须与大陆保持距离，导致怯懦、保守。如果国民党能重新执政，会在两年内开放与大陆直航。这一点对于台湾的经济相当关键。对台湾而言，最重要的就是要增进贸易和投资以及纾缓两岸关系。 

有关统一时间表的问题，马英九强调，对国民党而言，终极的目标是统一，但是没有时间表；目前我们也不认为任何一方已准备好要统一，时机尚未成熟。对于是否“台湾和中国两个各自独立的国家并存”，马英九认为，这非常不可能。


----------



## bolyerly (Dec 17, 2005)

Very intresting,now it is Taiwan which close the door on their own initiative.Taiwan restrict taiwan merchant went to mainland,until now,the traffic between mainland and Taiwan should round Hong kong or Korea, mainland had advised to open for many times.Not long ago,a Taiwan
merchant was amerced just becasue of investing mainland,then he said he had American nationality and wanted to drop ROC nationality.
Taiwan also restricts reporters from mainland,several years ago,CCTV4 had to leave,now a taiwan TV was considered has mainland investing colour,and be amerced.
I have heard that Taiwan also forbid mainland radio,Some Taiwanese still thought mainland hang Mao picture,like Mao quotation,in fact,since I was born,I have never seen those things,only read them.Taiwan doesnt realize mainland now.


----------



## Pax Sinica (Dec 10, 2005)

It's wrong to assume "China = PRC" and "Chinese = Communist".

Taiwan is a province of China, which is non-Communist.

Otherwise, Mr. Sun, the Father of Republic of China, would become a foreigner. Now that's funny.:hahaha:


----------



## Kalitos (Oct 29, 2005)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Hainan Island is China's LARGEST island. The second largest would be Chongming Island in the municipality of Shanghai... so there's a mistake.
> 
> The pictures are beautiful! I understand there are resorts in Sanya and so on but are there a lot for such a big place like Hainan? It'd be nice if they also opened Hainan up some more so it could be as popular as Hawaii or the Caribbean...


What do you mean by "they can Hainan open more up" ?
Are there just specific people allowed ?


----------



## bolyerly (Dec 17, 2005)

Hainan is open,I think there's no restrict,goverment try their best to advertise,now Hainan has too many hotels but fewer people,Hainan undertook world model competition several years ago.


----------



## Pangu (Apr 20, 2004)

kocovic said:


> Taiwan is not a country, it's a breakaway province of the People's Republic of China.
> It's just now a seperate political entity independent from the PRC.


While the island of Taiwan has been part of "China" during the Qing dynasty and later the ROC, it has _NEVER_ been part of the PRC. Even today, Taiwan is part of ROC, not PRC.

So yes Taiwan is part of "China", the Republic of China, but definitely not part of People's Republic of China.


----------



## bolyerly (Dec 17, 2005)

I think Hainan is a good place for holiday(vacation),it's near Hong Kong and Macao,you can go shopping in Hong kong,play gambling in Macao, gambling is forbidden in mainland, but legality in Macao,such special administration district like Hong kong.And it is near Malaysia ,Philippine and Thailand..


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Glad that we have the search function back so I can find my old posts.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*hainan province is a travel province, very little industrial*

leaving the political away, let's enjoy scenery.below are haikou city pictures.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*below are another important city in hainan--sanya city*

sanya city pics.


----------



## evangelistik (Dec 6, 2005)

I like that it's still so green. They're really pushing tourism in this island. This whole province is a Special Economic Zone, correct?

Has the economy picked up these recent years?


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

The natural scenery of Hainan is simply beautiful. I'm always amazed at how diverse China is in terms of scenery and climate. It could be the most diverse in the world?

As for the cityscapes of Hainan, they need a lot of work to improve the industrial look of cities such as Haikou and Sanya. Sanya from afar looks like a Japanese industrial city with all the smaller mid-rise buildings clustered together.


----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

This seaside hotel looks great.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

evangelistik said:


> I like that it's still so green. They're really pushing tourism in this island. This whole province is a Special Economic Zone, correct?
> 
> Has the economy picked up these recent years?


hainan isnt a specail economy zone. it's an island for tourism and agriculture. only little industry there, but has a lot of luxury hotels in the island.


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

bolyerly said:


> That is good,I don't know Hainan has that.


This statue of Kuanyin cost $400 Million


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

beautiful images


----------



## hhcchen (Dec 24, 2006)

:bash: 
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/archives/2000/06/16/0000040225

Rethinking the legal status of Taiwan

By Lloyd Fan 范盛保

Friday, Jun 16, 2000, Page 12 
The legal status of Taiwan has long been the subject of debate.

First of all, the 1943 Cairo Proclamation -- on which the ROC's claim to Taiwan rests -- was "expressed" by the military missions of the Allied powers instead of heads of government.

Thus, it is clear that it is only a statement of intention and not a legal document in a formal sense. Likewise, the Potsdam Proclamation of 1945 -- which also related to the legal status of Taiwan -- was also only another statement of intention. 

When these two proclamations were issued, Japan was the legal occupant of Taiwan based on the 1895 Shimonoseki Treaty. Japan then had acquired a de facto title over Taiwan and had not yet surrendered to the Allies, nor was it involved in the arrangement of the two proclamations. Thus, the two proclamations were unilateral statement of intentions which excluded Japan's involvement.

Second, the San Francisco Peace Treaty and peace treaty between Japan and Taiwan are international agreements, which should prevail over the declarations. These treaties did not specify who would be the beneficiary of Taiwan and its associated islands. 

The decision to keep Taiwan's status undetermined was deliberate. As indicated by the British delegate at the Japanese Peace Conference, at which the treaty was concluded:

"[T]he future of Formosa was referred to in the Cairo Declaration but that Declaration also contained provisions in respect to Korea, together with the basic principles of non-aggression and no territorial ambition. Until China shows by her action that she accepts those provisions and principles, it will be difficult to reach a final settlement of the problem of Formosa.

"We therefore came to the conclusion that the proper treatment of Formosa in the context of the Japanese peace treaty was for the treaty to provide only for renunciation of Japanese sovereignty."

Since neither the PRC nor ROC was the beneficiary in the peace treaties terms, it is arguable that the legal status of Taiwan has been determined.

Third, when Japan surrendered in 1945, General Douglas MacArthur authorized the KMT to accept the surrender of Taiwan from the Japanese and to temporarily undertake the military occupation of the island on behalf of the Allied Powers. In international law, the mere occupation of enemy territory in the course of war does not make it the territory of the occupying belligerent -- which does not gain sovereignty. 

Hence, the KMT did not acquire sovereignty over Taiwan either in 1945 or in 1951, when the San Francisco Treaty was signed. This view was espoused by the British government among others. 

It was put in the following way, for example, by Sir Anthony Eden in a written reply in 1955: "_n September 1945, the administration of Formosa was taken over from the Japanese by Chinese forces at the direction of the Supreme Commander of the Allied Powers; but this was not a cession, nor did it in itself involve any change of sovereignty. The arrangements made with Chiang Kai-Shek (蔣介石) put him there on a basis of military occupation pending future arrangements, and did not of themselves constitute the territory Chinese." 

Taiwan's undetermined status was resolved in 1991 when it gave up claiming sovereignty over mainland China, which makes it clear that its defined territory is limited to the Taiwan area. The ROC's occupation has been legitimized by the past decade's democratization, which has allowed people to decide the future of their territory.


Lloyd Fan is a PhD candidate in the department of government, University of Queens-land, Brisbane, Australia._


----------



## bluebirdking (Sep 11, 2004)

nice hainan


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

hhcchen said:


> :bash:
> http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/archives/2000/06/16/0000040225
> 
> Rethinking the legal status of Taiwan
> ...


_

:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:_


----------



## BENZZY (Aug 7, 2005)

Hainan is a good place to take a vocation! And...what's more, there is perfect highway around Hainan,wonderful driving paradise!!!


----------



## evangelistik (Dec 6, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> hainan isnt a specail economy zone. it's an island for tourism and agriculture. only little industry there, but has a lot of luxury hotels in the island.


I've read in multiple sources that Hainan was the largest special economic zone designated by Deng Xiaoping.

Would the tourism industry benefit from a SEZ?


----------



## Blah (Sep 13, 2002)

My wife is from Hainan, and she says that while the landscape is beautiful the cities are dirty, mostly poor, and polluted. Even some of the beaches are too.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

> polluted


LMAO


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

san ya has the best ranking top 2 among all cities in this world.


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Interesting pictures


----------



## Yux (Aug 21, 2015)

This thread was written about 10 years ago.....since then I can say lots of people want to go to Hainan for tourism specifically Chinese people, but I do know a Latvian guy who once went there on holiday...in terms of pollution, Hainan is VERY CLEAN compared to the rest of China...but having said that: other than tourism, the only industry on the island is probably agriculture?...the province is still considered a bit poor and definitely not in the top 15 of rich provinces in China


----------

